# Steam Download "Festplattenschreibfehler"!



## SanAndreas87 (24. Dezember 2017)

Immer wenn ich über Steam ein Spiel installieren will, kommt etwas später während der Installation immer die Fehlermeldung "Festplattenschreibfehler"
Es läuft meistens so ab:
Wenn ich die Installation starte, kommt immer unterschiedlich, manchmal direkt nach paar MB aber manchmal erst nach paar GB die oben genannte Fehlermeldung. Wenn ich dann "Fortsetzen" drücke, geht es dann auch weiter bis zur nächsten Fehlermeldung. So habe ich übrigens auch The Witcher 3 installiert, dass halt alle ca. 1-10 GB (sehr unterschiedlich) die Fehlermeldung kam. ich auf Fortsetzen drückte und die Installation einfach weiterging bis zur nächsten Fehlermeldung bis ich wieder auf Fortsetzen drückte usw., bis The Witcher 3 fertig und spielbar war.
Aber das ist halt ******* wenn man über die Nacht ein Spiel installieren will, wollte die Nacht über DOOM installieren und hab dabei das Problem komplett vergessen, wache morgens auf in der Hoffnung das Spiel fertig installiert zu sehen - und es ist nichtmal 1 GB installiert worden ("Festplattenschreibfehler")
Festplattendefekt kann ich ausschließen, ich hab in meinen PC 2 Festplatten mit insgesamt 3 Partitionen, die Fehlermeldung kommt bei jeder Festplatte.
Hab alle Festplatten geprüft (eine ist sogar neulich erst gekauft worden) mit Programmen wie HD-Tune und CrystalDiskInfo.
Spiele von UPlay und Origin kann ich ohne Probleme installieren, egal welche Festplatte. Battlefield 1 (Origin) und Assasins Creed Black Flag (UPlay) lief die Installation am Schnürchen ohne eine einzige Unterbrechung.
Die Festplatten haben auch sonst keine Fehler. Es ist wirklich nur bei Steam so.
Festplatten sind zwei Seagate Festplatten (HDD) mit jeweils 1 TB.
Würde mich um Hilfe freuen.

MFG - SA87


----------



## Bennz (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Steam Download "Festplattenschreibfehler" - Hilfe!*

Hmm, des einzige was mir gerade einfällt wäre die Downloadregion in den Einstellungen von Steam zu ändern.


----------



## theoturtle (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Steam Download "Festplattenschreibfehler" - Hilfe!*

Auch wenig Ideen grade, aber hast du denn auch mal einen chkdsk laufen lassen ?
Eventuell nur ein paar Zuordnungsfehler im Dateisystem

Dennoch Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## SanAndreas87 (29. Dezember 2017)

Hat keiner eine Lösung? Habe das Problem immer noch, kann deshalb DOOM nicht installieren..
Leute, einen Festplattendefekt kann ich zur 301% ausschließen, es ist ein Problem mit Steam ..


----------



## SanAndreas87 (29. Dezember 2017)

Keiner ne Idee mehr?


----------



## SilasHammig (29. Dezember 2017)

1.)
Ich kenne das Problem von fehlenden Zugriffsrechten.

Ich hatte eben das selbe Problem. Es wurden die Dateien geladen, und dann kam die Fehlermeldung. Bei mir gab es ein Problem mit den Berechtigungen!
In meinem Fall hat wohl Windows nach dem Upgrade auf Windows 10 einige Zugriffsberechtigungen durcheinander gebracht...jedenfalls hatte die Gruppe "Benutzer" keinen Zugriff mehr auf meinen Steam Ordner...

Um dies auch gleich für alle Unterordner zu ändern, tut folgendes:
1. Rechtsklick auf den Steam-Ordner und die Eigenschaften öffnen
2. Reiter "Sicherheit" auswählen
3. Unten Rechts auf "Erweitert" klicken
4. Bei den Berechtigungen sollten einige Einträge vorhanden sein. z.B:
Administratoren - Vollzugriff
Jeder - Lesen, Ausführen
Benutzer - Vollzugriff (in meinem Fall jedenfalls )

Sollte eines davon fehlen, könnt ihr über "Hinzufügen" neue Berechtigungen für bestimmte Benutzer oder ganze Gruppen hinzufügen.

5. Sind alle Berechtigungen korrekt, unten den Haken bei "Alle Berechtigungseinträge für untergeordnete Objekte durch vererbbare Berechtigungseinträge von diesem Objekt ersetzen" ... Dadurch werden die Änderungen auch auf alle Unterordner angewendet.
6. Alles mit OK bestätigen...


2.)
Es gibt allerdings auch eine zweite Variante, welche wahrscheinlicher ist. Und zwar im Steamapps-Ordner nach 0KB Dateien suchen und einfach löschen.

3.) Festplatte defragmentieren


----------



## SanAndreas87 (30. Dezember 2017)

1.) 
Hab ich nachgeschaut, kann jedoch die Berechtigungen nicht ändern .. aber ich denke schon dass da kein Problem ist, da jeder "Lesen" und "Schreiben" kann, lade eventuell mal nachher ein Screenshot mit den Berechtigungen hoch.
2.) 
Das habe ich auch schon gelesen, hab auch überall in meinem Steam-Ordnern nachgeschaut, es gibt keine 0 KB Dateien, nur so 1-3 KB Dateien. Soll ich die vielleicht löschen? 
3.) 
Das kann ich versuchen über die Nacht, denke aber zu 99,99999999999% dass es das Problem nicht beheben wird .... wie gesagt, das ist wirklich nur über Steam so, und egal auf welcher Partition meiner zwei Festplatten ich es installiere. Ich könnte über Origin ein Spiel installieren welches 800 GB groß ist und es würde keine Probleme machen (außer dass das Internet streiken würde )


----------



## SanAndreas87 (31. Dezember 2017)

*push*


----------



## DKK007 (1. Januar 2018)

Fürs Ändern der Berechtigungen musst du auf "Erweitert" klicken.


----------



## theoturtle (4. Januar 2018)

Steam neu installierT ?


----------



## Tudelutu (14. Februar 2018)

Ich habe das Problem momentan auch.
2 HDD's von mir sind abgeraucht und die beiden SSD's haben überlebt.
Ich habe meine Systemplatte C:\ und eine SpieleSSD J:\.
Ich habe megaviel umherprobiert mit der Rechteverteilung, mittlerweile hat jeder alle Rechte (ändere ich bald wieder).

Auf C:\ kann ich mittlerweile installieren, auf J:\ aber nicht. Festplattenproblem unwahrscheinlich, da alles andere funktioniert und diverse Health Tools keine Fehler angezeigt haben.
sfc /scannow und chkdsk /f wurde auch ausgeführt.

Avira ausschalten hat offenbar dabei geholfen, dass ich auf C:\ installieren kann. Auf J:\ ist es aber immernoch unmöglich.

Vielleicht hat ja mittlerweile jemand eine zündende Lösung


----------



## theoturtle (19. Februar 2018)

sorry also mir fällt aktuell nichts mehr dazu ein.


----------



## Tudelutu (21. Februar 2018)

Mittlerweile habe ich Windows neu aufgesetzt (auf einer neuen SSD).
Bei der besagten 128Gb Festplatte bringt Steam aber nach wie vor diese Fehlermeldung. Alles andere funktioniert. Nur die Installation über Steam nicht.
Vielleicht hat die SSD mittlerweile doch einen weg.


----------



## Eisbergle (22. Februar 2018)

Ich habe das Problem regelmäßig ... 
- NIX Festplatte defekt
- NIX Festplatte voll
- NIX deinstallieren/neu installieren
- und schon gar nicht Windows neu installieren ...

1. Festplatte bereinigen (Datei-Explorer - Laufwerk C: - rechte Mousetaste - Eigenschaften - bereinigen - alles ankreuzen - ausführen), das für normal und zusätzlich Systembereinigung ..
2. Datei-Explorer in Eingabezeile %temp% eingeben - bestätigen - ALLE Dateien markieren - unwiederruflich löschen! (shift-entfernen) - manche Dateien können nicht gelöscht werden - überspringen (für alle wiederholen ankreuzen) 
    Der Ordner %temp% ist der User-Temp-Ordner, alle Dateien in dem Ordner sind temporär und können gelöscht werden, sofern sie gerade nicht im zugriff sind. Diese KÖNNEN aber NICHT gelöscht werden, daher kein Problem.
3. Update neu starten - funktioniert


----------

